# Maintenance Issues- Time to trade in?



## Jaax (Dec 30, 2014)

After 3 visits to the dealership in the last 2 weeks for check engine lights, I am seriously debating whether or not to trade my diesel Cruze. Today I decided to go back through the paperwork to see how many times it has been in the shop in the 1.5 years I've owned the Cruze to help me make this decision.


10/19/13 Purchased new 2014 Cruze Diesel
01/07/14 Cruze gels leaving me stranded, stuck with tow cost (Chevy wouldn't reimburse even though I had roadside assistance) leaving me with no vehicle for 4 days. Dealer cant find anything wrong and doesn't know what happened. 
05/21/14 Check Engine Light (CEL) goes on, dealer replaces 02 sensor (#1264486) No vehicle for 6 days while they order parts and check for strange noise. Drivers side sunshade mirror cover broke off & replaced.
09/18/14 CEL (suspiciously occurs 2 weeks after having oil change/DEF refilled @ dealer) air duct was replaced (#22839776) & a separator replaced (#19303372) NOX & HO2 sensors cleaned. No car for 4 days. Drivers side sunshade cover AGAIN replaced (not even used- plastic deteriorating) 
10/07/14 Exhaust Fluid Low Quality warning on dash. Warning goes away on trip to dealer. Dealer has no idea what was going on. No car for 1 day. (loaner given)
11/24/14 Engine RPM much higher than usual while driving around town. Dealer cant find anything wrong. During drive with mechanic he admits he doesn't know diesels well. They added fuel conditioner. No car 7 days (was given a loaner) I think this was a bad gasoline issue. Eventually resolves on its own. 
3/23/15 Get locked out of running car for 5 hours. Doors did auto lock when I put key in and got back out to shovel around car. Missed 1 day of work. On Star no help.
06/17/15 CEL (suspiciously occurs 1 week after having oil change/DEF refilled @ dealer) NOX sensor replaced (#12641557) Plastic roof trim replaced (more random plastic parts deteriorating). No vehicle 2 days. 
06/19/15 CEL & Service Exhaust warning go on 30 seconds after leaving dealership from previous problem pickup. Ruined weekend roadtrip. No car 4 days. Was told bad batch of NOX sensors were sent out of GM warehouse. New NOX replaced (#12662659)
06/25/15 CEL goes on next morning after picking up car from previous problem. Dealer said GM issued something that needed reprogramming, a module. No car 2 days (was given loaner).


I am at wits end wit with all the service and repairs. This doesn't eve include the regular maintenance. I feel as if they can't service a diesel (the above nonsense came from 3 different dealer service shops). I paid extra for the 100,000 mile warranty, which kicks in after 36,000, and I am currently at 31,500. Went to VW to look at regular gas Jetta and was told I could get my $1,800 back for the extended warranty if I sold prior to 36,000 mile mark. I am not a car buff, and I'm beginning to feel like this car is more than what I can handle. And on top of that the dealers are 45 min + away from my house. 

Should I give up and sell this thing? I love the car, the interior is comfortable, and it has lots of nice features. The iPhone synching issues are annoying. I am under water on it a bit too. I thought these would hold their value a little better. Dealer offered me $15,200.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Given your current situation, you may want to look into your state's lemon laws and how they might apply to your vehicle.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jaax said:


> I feel as if they can't service a diesel (the above nonsense came from 3 different dealer service shops)


Yes. The part I clipped is critical. If you can't find a dealership that can handle the car it will be nothing but frustration for you.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

"I feel as if they can't service a diesel (the above nonsense came from 3 different dealer service shops)"
Maybe this is another reason GM pulled diesel for a year so they can focus on training techs to properly repair, service and diagnose these engines. They might have had a internal disconnect between training and the dealer.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

It is never fun for a car that has issues, but the concern I would have is the length of time it takes to get car repaired each time. If you have techs working on the car that are not properly trained that would be very frustrating.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

IMO you need to do your own service on this car. Ever since I stopped taking my car in problems have seem to end. The oil and DEF refills are a piece of cake if you can do any of this yourself. A lot of CTD owners have had issues soon after service is done at the dealers. If you can't do the work find a good mechanic that you can trust but in your case the dealers look like they have your car pretty screwed up now. I would seriously consider possible lemon law or trade in if this were mine.


----------



## Jaax (Dec 30, 2014)

I checked the lemon laws for Illinois, I am past the 12 month limit. 

I would LOVE to do the service myself, but I just don't think I am in the position- young female (not that it should matter) never owned a car before, don't really know anything about cars, don't have a garage, don't have tools, and the car is parked outside in alley where weirdos hang out. It's because of these reasons I bought an $1,800 extended warranty and now realize I've paid them to give me major headaches.


----------



## Jaax (Dec 30, 2014)

The most frustrating part of all this is the lack of knowledge at the dealership. This past time I asked if I should take the car on a long highway run to burn the soot off the sensor. The service guy said he would ask the tech and call me back. I get a call back and he said "the service tech does not recommend you try to burn out your sensors. " What the ?!? I tried to explain the issue with the sensor and the carbon/soot. He spoke to the tech again, and called back and said "these cars were not designed to burn soot off on the highway. Only diesel trucks are designed to do that." 

:question:

When it gelled last winter, the techs at the garage had never heard of it. And they refused to listen when I tried to explain. I certainly do not know a ton about cars (only what I have learned here) but I feel more qualified than the diesel techs at any Chevy garage in the Chicagoland area. I wonder if I kept the car if I could get my $1,800 back before the warranty kicks after 36,000 miles.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I've been down your road before. 51 repair visits in the first 15 months of ownership. The dealer said he'd make me happy when the courts ordered him to and the manufacturer refused to help. 18 months into a 60 month loan, I traded it in on a new car from a different manufacturer. It was a pain in the wallet, but after the new car was paid off, it was all worth it. Good luck.


----------



## Clausses (Sep 8, 2014)

The problem with the diesel cruzes is that most American manufacturers are stupid when it comes to small diesel engines (trucks excluded). They can throw something together and make it work, and that's it. They don't really understand it and the budget for the 2.0L is too tiny to have a good quality build. IMHO if you want a good diesel car, get a Volkswagen. If you don't care if it's a diesel, trade it in and get a non-diesel cruze. The non-diesels are good for the price and simple to work on. Plenty of guides for anything you need on the forum for them, too.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Jaax,

As I read your post(s) it appears to me you are using your CTD as a downtown Chicago short trip car.
If this is the case, and you have no need to be on the highway for any length of time with any frequency, then you probably should get rid of the Diesel.

The continual short/no full warmup driving is not what the diesel was designed for and no amount of component replacement will make it succeed for this use.
You would have the same results regardless of who manufactured the car.....be they VW or GM.

I too recommend getting off the diesel and onto a conventional gasoline fueled vehicle......otherwise you will have nothing but aggravation.

Good luck!
Rob


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Robby said:


> Jaax,
> 
> As I read your post(s) it appears to me you are using your CTD as a downtown Chicago short trip car.
> If this is the case, and you have no need to be on the highway for any length of time with any frequency, then you probably should get rid of the Diesel.
> ...


This is why I have decided not to upgrade to the Diesel, I do a lot of city driving, and not much highway. Also, the gas engine almost gets as good MPG in the city as the Diesel


----------



## Jaax (Dec 30, 2014)

I do live in the city, but I make 30 mile trips each way to work, about 25 of the miles are highway. Is this not long enough?

I make shorter trips around the city for errands of course as well, but only a few times a week. 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

That should be enough for the DPF regens.


----------



## Jaax (Dec 30, 2014)

I think I'm going to hold onto it through the winter and see what happens. Keep my fingers crossed it has no more issues. 

I went to get trade-in quotes and its 4k under water. The new cars I test drove didn't even have as many features. I would have to roll 4k on top of my next loan, extend the length of the loan back out, and be driving a car that doesn't have remote start, sunroof, etc. 

I wish I could find a dealership in the area I could trust. The list I've tried, from absolute worst to moderately bad is: Rogers Chevy Chicago, Christenson in Highland, and Phillips Frankfort. Anyone else in northern IL know a good dealership or mechanic?


----------



## bstoneaz79 (Jun 28, 2015)

If you cancel the warranty the refund will be handled one of two ways:

1) If you have a loan the refund will be applied to the back end of your loan. It won't lower your payment, you'll just owe less and pay it off that much sooner.

2) If you don't have a loan you will get the refund.

I decided to purchase the extended warranty on my Cruze to cover all the electronics, if that 7" screen goes bad it's probably $1000 to replace. Believe me, during the next 60 months/100,000 miles I'll get the $1100 out of the warranty company I paid them.


----------



## Jaax (Dec 30, 2014)

Does anyone think I will get $1,800 worth of failed parts covered under warranty between 36,000 and 100,000 miles? Given the way my car has been behaving, maybe so!


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I think you should cut your losses. I also got a bad one and traded it in. It seems if you get a bad one it will never end. You hope each time is the last time but it keeps breaking. The real problem is the lack of confidence you have in the vehicle. If I cant trust my car to go on a 400 mile trip its got to go. The dealers don't really matter. They all take their marching orders from tech support on this car. The wait time for parts is too long. If you cant get out from under it now. Try to do it before it goes out of warranty.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I traded mine for a gas engine cruze and Its seems to be a happy car. Glad I did it.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

obermd said:


> that should be enough for the def regens.


*dpf


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

boraz said:


> *dpf


Got it - thanks.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Jaax said:


> I do live in the city, but I make 30 mile trips each way to work, about 25 of the miles are highway. Is this not long enough?
> 
> I make shorter trips around the city for errands of course as well, but only a few times a week.
> 
> Thanks for the input.


As you can see, I'm in DesPlaines, so I'm familiar with where you drive.
Yes, the 25 mile highway drive is more than enouph at speed......but if you are doing the 15mph shuffle with the one mile at the speed limit thing, the troubles will continue.
A Diesel only makes heat when it is working and it isn't working at low speeds......

If, however, you are out early enouph and the speeds are 50 and above for most of the ride then it should be OK.

You will have your best service experiences at dealerships that sell/service Chevrolet trucks......they have mechanics that are familiar with Diesels.

So, don't bother with Rogers.....they sell a truck a year, likely not a Diesel, so they likely don't have a clue.

Not much different than Highland.

Frankfort is going to have a better chance at success.....they don't sell a lot of Diesels but at least they sell some so they likely have at least one mechanic that knows the beast.

You will have your best luck at dealers that move a lot of trucks.....so the outer suburban and borderline rural dealers will likely have the best success.


Rob


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

there are 2 types of regens, passive an active. active is when the ecm calls for a regen too burn the soot into an ash. passive is a natural regen when the exhaust temp is hot enough to turn the soot into an ash. 
so these cars are very capable of passive regens. when highway driven. the tech that said they won`t is wrong.


----------



## oldreliable (Dec 9, 2013)

Hello!

I also drive a 2014 Cruze Diesel into Chicago every day. About 10 miles of my drive is 50-60 MPH+, depending on the day, and then the last 10 are constant stop-and-go. I've caught my car in the middle of regen cycles when I get home from work only twice, but other than that, it has dealt with the traffic just fine!


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

My .02, if you have an extended coverage plan, its third party, so it is functional anywhere. You'll likely have a deductible, but the stress might be less if any future diagnostics issues were handled at a VW dealer. Just saying that they're a bit more versed in it. Just an option on your plate. You can have them do the service too with OE parts if you request it.


----------



## Jaax (Dec 30, 2014)

AHHHHHHH! Just spent another entire evening tonight dealing with the 4th check engine light in 2 weeks. Back to the dealership I went on my way home from work. After a brief stop in the worst neighborhood ever to call the dealership and turn around. They couldn't comprehend why I was upset. I get in and tell them I am done with the car. They usher me to the front and try to sell me a non diesel cruze and explain how I need to roll the underwater amount over into the new loan. I DONT THINK SO. You sell me a car you can't service, one you likely screwed up because problems arise after an oil change (2 x's), then you try to put me in a car worth 10k less and bury me 3k underwater. After waiting two hours on a trade-in quote, they tell me they are going to contact GM tomorrow to try to get help with a better quote since the car has had so many issues. Send good energy in the general direction of Detroit. Between my parents, brother and I, we have purchased 8 cars from this dealership, all from the same salesman, over the last 10 years. And we have the family discount from my grandfather retiring from GM. I really hope they do right by this. 

Robby- I do the reverse commute out of Chicago at 6:30am so I am putting in at least 25 non stop highway miles 10 x's a week. I average 1600-1700 miles per month, I'd say 80% highway.

Diesel experts- three of the four recent check engine lights came on while I was using cruise control. I never used this function much before. Could this have something to do with it? I recently realized I am only going to hit about 34,000/35,000 miles once I hit 1000 gallons of diesel and decided it was time to start driving slower. That's exactly when all these recent problems began to occur. Coincidence? They also began 1 week after an oil change and def fluid refill (along with a string of problems last fall after oil/def) from the dealership of course.


----------



## Jaax (Dec 30, 2014)

Robby said:


> You will have your best service experiences at dealerships that sell/service Chevrolet trucks......they have mechanics that are familiar with Diesels.
> 
> So, don't bother with Rogers.....they sell a truck a year, likely not a Diesel, so they likely don't have a clue.
> 
> ...


So I totally get this, but I am going to throw in my .02 cents. I work near the Highland Chevy in NW Indiana. I work in a diesel locomotive repair shop (I'm not a mechanic, obviously, I do admin stuff, however I have access to the opinions of a team of talented diesel mechanics). Our comapny has an entire fleet of large diesel Chevy vehicles. NW IN is a very industrial area. I dont have any stats, but I would assume the dealership in NW IN sells more diesel work trucks than the dealership in middle class suburban Frankfort. Just an assumption. But the diesel car mechanics at both (all three including the one in the city) have been equally incompetent IMO. From what I gather my company has not had any problems with Highland servicing our work trucks. They constantly cycle in and out of there. 

Do the dealerships have a completely different set of mechanics working on the large corporate trucks vs the diesel cars for the public? The Highland dealership in NW IN had me ride around with the mechanic, this young kid who admitted he really didn't know anything about diesels, and he said he felt bad for the customers because the recalls were making the shop too busy to get them in. Last year I couldn't get an oil change appointment for 2-3 weeks.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I hope corporate helps you get out of this car. It is very sad to me that Chevrolet built a car and then doesn't properly train its techs to work on the car and have whatever parts are necessary to repair when needed. Chevrolet has a very good reputation with the duramax, seems like those techs would be good to work on Cruze diesel. Sending good karma your direction. Just my .02 vw has sold many diesels but their service departments are anything but stellar.


----------



## Jaax (Dec 30, 2014)

I can also add- I hire diesel mechanics as part of my job. Training them means you get them right out of tech school and they know very little, therefore you pay them little until they get up to speed. Talented diesel mechanics come at a price. A price higher than a college graduate. You can't paper your way into that job. Chevy isn't training them on the consumer side, and obviously isn't paying what diesel mechanics are worth, therefore they don't have the talent. 

At my job, we keep steel mills, power plants, and mines running. If we left them without moving transportation for any amount of time, heads would roll and we'd all be out of a job.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Jaax said:


> I can also add- I hire diesel mechanics as part of my job. Training them means you get them right out of tech school and they know very little, therefore you pay them little until they get up to speed. Talented diesel mechanics come at a price. A price higher than a college graduate. You can't paper your way into that job. Chevy isn't training them on the consumer side, and obviously isn't paying what diesel mechanics are worth, therefore they don't have the talent.
> 
> At my job, we keep steel mills, power plants, and mines running. If we left them without moving transportation for any amount of time, heads would roll and we'd all be out of a job.


we end up paying $20,000 to recruiters to get a HD mech

then its $43hr 7days 12hr shifts rotate days and nights, double time on days off, $10,000 yr retention, 3 wks holidays to start


----------



## Jaax (Dec 30, 2014)

I hate the recruiters, I got blind-sided with that 20k fee they "forgot" to mention. I'm looking for a good welder currently that can fabricate, anyone know of anyone in NW IN so I can avoid the finders fee?!?!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Jaax, i am late to the party, but good luck with your car. I have 124K miles on my diesel Cruze and it's been a good car. It's gone in to the shop for a couple things, but they know what they are doing and it was always fixed right the first time. A good shop always helps.


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

I have had 3 o2 sensors replaced already...I am getting really upset having to take it to the dealer every 5k miles. Next one will be when the Lemon law kicks in...I will ask them politely to take it back and get me out or I will have to find a lemon lawyer to arbitrate and get out of this that way. Hopefully I can get out of this pain in the bum soon and get into a focus st or something..


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Oh forgot about the fascia realignment and the brake issues...


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

I am (was) in the same boat last week. 5th time ,47 days in the shop. 3 of the CEL's were p0133 .This time the ECM was reprogramed with a new update. I could not find any mention of it on alldata (it could be too new, alldata is not GM so...)
I don't know if the params are changed or what the update did but it was for fuel trim from what I gather from the paperwork. We have a call in with GM and they said I would here from General Manager within 48 hours, well that was 9 days ago. If and when the ECM gets opened up to all the tuners all my BS crap is coming off.


----------



## shvlhead78 (Jun 2, 2015)

Contact the GM customer service on this forum
Her name is Pasty G pm her with your issues she has helped me 
on some.

Good luck


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Go test drive a VW golf TSI Gasser and a GTI as well ... for giggles, you will love the GTI hands down , The new 2015 TDI DSG or 6 speed are both a blast to drive and so much as well ..! Let's see what the 2016 cruze will be like ..


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello smallheadz,

We're sorry to hear of your frustration and the delay you have experienced with regard to a response to your concern. I have located your case within our system and see that your agent is actively working toward a resolution. I will notify them of your anticipation for follow up contact and document the case accordingly. Once again, I apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused. Have a great holiday weekend!

Marlea W.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

We love our CTD...it's fun to drive, very economical and great looking. I've had the usual issues with bad DEF, 3 02 sensors, 2 recalls and it is frustrating. I thought about trading it, but wouldn't even get $16000 for it. So, we're going run it til it drops Period!
.
.
.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

GotDiesel? said:


> Go test drive a VW golf TSI Gasser and a GTI as well ... for giggles, you will love the GTI hands down , The new 2015 TDI DSG or 6 speed are both a blast to drive and so much as well ..! Let's see what the 2016 cruze will be like ..


Nvm those. The VW CC is where it's at 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Jaax (Dec 30, 2014)

Well they kept my car 8 days on this 4th CEL (4th light in 3 weeks time). Basically I haven't seen my car for the last 3 weeks except a half day in between picking it up and running it straight back. I've had it for 4 days since picking it up and no CEL so far! This last write up on the invoice was interesting:

"Customer states service engine soon light is on - again. Car runs fine. Verified customer concern. Scanned vehicle for codes, P2459 exhaust regeneration frequency high. Test drove vehicle and while watching on scan tool soot mass rises abnormally high. Performed regen and was able to get soot mass to 0G. Smoke tested induction system with evap smoke machine. Could not find any leaks. Contact TAC. Case #....... Was advised to perform equivalency leak test with EGR closed. Performed test, leak ratio 0.9 to 1.0:1, which is within spec. Advised to replace air cleaner outlet duct and pcv oil separator. Replaced air outlet duct and pcv oil separator as needed. Performed service regeneration and reset fuel trims. Test drove vehicle 25 miles and soot mass does not rise abnormally high. Had service porter drive additional 25 miles, no ses lights reset."

This same separator (#19303372) and duct (#22839776) were replaced last September after a string of CEL's!!! I cant imagine these parts wear out every 9 months. It's another band-aid.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jaax,

Something else is causing this.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Best of luck to you. problems like this can be really aggravating.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

obermd said:


> Jaax,
> 
> Something else is causing this.


most likely

but small chance the replaced parts were faulty


----------



## amped24 (May 31, 2015)

boraz said:


> we end up paying $20,000 to recruiters to get a HD mech
> 
> then its $43hr 7days 12hr shifts rotate days and nights, double time on days off, $10,000 yr retention, 3 wks holidays to start


Dam and I thought I had it good as a steamfitter, looks like I picked wrong.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Jaax said:


> Well they kept my car 8 days on this 4th CEL (4th light in 3 weeks time). Basically I haven't seen my car for the last 3 weeks except a half day in between picking it up and running it straight back. I've had it for 4 days since picking it up and no CEL so far! This last write up on the invoice was interesting:
> 
> "Customer states service engine soon light is on - again. Car runs fine. Verified customer concern. Scanned vehicle for codes, P2459 exhaust regeneration frequency high. Test drove vehicle and while watching on scan tool soot mass rises abnormally high. Performed regen and was able to get soot mass to 0G. Smoke tested induction system with evap smoke machine. Could not find any leaks. Contact TAC. Case #....... Was advised to perform equivalency leak test with EGR closed. Performed test, leak ratio 0.9 to 1.0:1, which is within spec. Advised to replace air cleaner outlet duct and pcv oil separator. Replaced air outlet duct and pcv oil separator as needed. Performed service regeneration and reset fuel trims. Test drove vehicle 25 miles and soot mass does not rise abnormally high. Had service porter drive additional 25 miles, no ses lights reset."
> 
> This same separator (#19303372) and duct (#22839776) were replaced last September after a string of CEL's!!! I cant imagine these parts wear out every 9 months. It's another band-aid.


They are just throwing parts at it. Get out if you can or get a completely new exhaust system from the turbo back. If they are going to carpet bomb it with parts they should do it completely. You need a new DPF at the very least. 

People are always telling you "you should do this" and "I wouldnt stand for that" "I would tell them how its going to be" Well, when you are being made miserable by a car you have to deal with the reality that you are going to lose money. So do the best you can and get out and dont look back. Just my 2 cents worth. You cant win on every car you buy. If you buy enough cars you will get a lemon eventually.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Not sure what they right answers are for you, I have had some bad experiences with cars but never one I was still paying for. I hope you can make a good decision for yourself and then not look back. Hope it turns out well for you. When I look on Manheim auction results for the 14 Cruze with a few miles they are not holding their value very well. After two years and normal mileage they are down 40-45% off of MSRP. Which I think is a lot. Obviously if someone has a good car and no problems and plan to drive for a long time the resale isn't much of an issue, to you and most others it is an issue.


----------



## Jaax (Dec 30, 2014)

Went to the dealer last night. They offered me *some* trade in assistance, but not enough to get me out from underwater, AND it was contingent on me buying a new 2015 cruze for RETAIL...what a joke.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

When I had issues with a previous Ford POS, I spent over a month during the Christmas/New Years holidays going to every car dealership within a 25 mile radius of my home (except for Ford dealerships) trying to get someone to take pity on me. I was 18 months into a 60 month loan and ended up getting a deal on new car off of a dealer lot for the same monthly payment and a new 60 month loan. I had to step down in MSRP from the old to the new, but we ended up with a car that went for 10 years and over a 100K miles with NO problems or failures. You can do it if you keep at it. Found out later that the guy who bought my trade in returned in two weeks and threatened to drive it through the dealership windows if they didn't take it back and return his money. Good luck with your conquest.


----------



## albo60s (May 29, 2014)

Hi 
I have a 2014 Cruze Diesel & have had maybe 6 check engine lights in 34k miles. Have you tried different sources for your diesel fuel? I use either the bp in my town or Kwik Trip Gold diesel.Apparantly there are differences in diesel fuel.


----------



## albo60s (May 29, 2014)

Hi,
I have a 2014 CTD with similar issues . 34k wondering whether to trade in or possibly buy extended warranty. Love the car otherwise & would like to drive it 150k miles!!Please advise.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

albo60s said:


> Hi,
> I have a 2014 CTD with similar issues . 34k wondering whether to trade in or possibly buy extended warranty. Love the car otherwise & would like to drive it 150k miles!!Please advise.


Extended warranty can also extend the aggravation of going back and forth to the dealer. Better to have a good car than a good warranty.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

If these cars are diagnosed and fixed properly, they are good cars. i think the dealerships you guys are using have incompetent techs. I have nearly 127K miles on my diesel and it's been reliable and is still going strong.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

albo60s said:


> Hi
> I have a 2014 Cruze Diesel & have had maybe 6 check engine lights in 34k miles. Have you tried different sources for your diesel fuel? I use either the bp in my town or Kwik Trip Gold diesel.Apparantly there are differences in diesel fuel.


I have been driving for 35 years, I don't think I have had 6 CEL in all of my driving in 35 years and several hundred thousand miles. I think dealerships are part of the problem but sure not all of it. I would be very disappointed if the check engine light came on that often with any car.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Indyeco6spd said:


> I have been driving for 35 years, I don't think I have had 6 CEL in all of my driving in 35 years and several hundred thousand miles. I think dealerships are part of the problem but sure not all of it. I would be very disappointed if the check engine light came on that often with any car.


Too right ! Dealers just make the problem worse. The car shouldn't be breaking in the first place. My Silverado is 3.5 years old and has never thrown a single code. My 2003 envoy took 200,000 miles to throw its first emissions code. You should expect the exact same thing from your CTD.


----------



## jhipsi (Oct 7, 2013)

I have had some success and some failures with dealers in my area. I have also had a full transmission replacement. lots of codes, sensors cleaned up and replaced. I had a steering issue aswell. I have 85k km on the car now and going strong. It's a love hate relationship. Once my warranty is all done I'll be doing 90% of the work myself. I don't have full faith in the dealerships around here. 

They put in a new tranny crushed a wire under the tranny some how and I was able to drive it home with out any issues until I went to try and start it again. Blew a 250 amp fuse. Glad I didn't have to replace that.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

jhipsi said:


> I have had some success and some failures with dealers in my area. I have also had a full transmission replacement. lots of codes, sensors cleaned up and replaced. I had a steering issue aswell. I have 85k km on the car now and going strong. It's a love hate relationship. Once my warranty is all done I'll be doing 90% of the work myself. I don't have full faith in the dealerships around here.
> 
> They put in a new tranny crushed a wire under the tranny some how and I was able to drive it home with out any issues until I went to try and start it again. Blew a 250 amp fuse. Glad I didn't have to replace that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


What was wrong with your transmission? I vaguely remember a thread about that a while back, not sure if it was you. Someone had their tranny replaced due to rough shifting or something.


----------



## jhipsi (Oct 7, 2013)

Yeah that was me. Had it replaced. They never told me what was actually wrong because they shipped it right back to GM. I wish I could tell you more

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

jhipsi said:


> I have had some success and some failures with dealers in my area. I have also had a full transmission replacement. lots of codes, sensors cleaned up and replaced. I had a steering issue aswell. I have 85k km on the car now and going strong. It's a love hate relationship. Once my warranty is all done I'll be doing 90% of the work myself. I don't have full faith in the dealerships around here.
> 
> They put in a new tranny crushed a wire under the tranny some how and I was able to drive it home with out any issues until I went to try and start it again. Blew a 250 amp fuse. Glad I didn't have to replace that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Wow ! you blew a 250 amp fuse ? You are so fortunate it blew. Otherwise your car could have caught fire. Someone did something really wrong at the dealership.


----------



## jhipsi (Oct 7, 2013)

Yeah. I'm pretty lucky. The wife was driving the car....lol 

But yeah, I couldn't believe it. I jumped the fuse to figure out what happened. The car started after I jumped it., took the breaker off and it died.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

